# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Post a song on how your feeling right now.

## Total Eclipse

"I'm only human"

----------


## Cuchculan

How many people on this site can relate to this song. Just take two minutes out of your day and have a listen to the song.

----------


## L

> How many people on this site can relate to this song. Just take two minutes out of your day and have a listen to the song.



All too well. Hope you are feeling okay xx

----------


## Cuchculan

I'm doing good, thanks, just thought I would share a song I knew people could relate too.

----------


## Cuchculan

Another classic song about mental illness.

----------


## Cuchculan

The Lyrics off this song, I always say, sum up my life. Is just one of those songs. By far one of my favourite songs.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

I feel unfinished.

----------


## JamieWAgain

It's strange.
I don't feel like i had to power wash the deck but only washed half...
I feel...
I feel like i'm only half of a deck.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## sweetful



----------


## InvisibleGuy

The ultimate breakup song imo. God I love this song. And. I hate this song. It reeeeally reminds me of someone.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wow. That is....one.....incredible woman. Ffs.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I might just make it after all. (She's my idle)

----------


## Borophyll



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

The sun has blessed  
The rays are gone
  And all the kids have left their tears and gone home 
 Sweet 17, sour 29 
And I can't explain myself  What I'd hoped to find 
You were all so kind  When I was near   
And if you're still feeling down  
Then maybe you need me around  
To love and hold you  
Don't say I hadn't told
 you so  Maybe you need me around 
 I had no luck  I had no shame  I had no cause, just 17 days of rain
  And you in my eyes  
Just one more song to slay this earth  
And I can't explain myself  Just what it's worth 
It was all I had, but not all I need  
And I can't escape the fact that I still bleed   
And if you're still feeling down  
And if this seems way too loud 
Then maybe you need me around  
I had no voice  
I had no drive 
I had no choice  
I've done my time  
I had myself 
Had my band 
I had my love  
Had no hand in watching it all fall apart 
 And if you're still feeling down  
Then maybe you need me around  
To lift and scold you  
To send you crashing alright now  
Maybe you need me around﻿

----------


## TwerkinForTalos



----------


## Kopekuko

https://youtu.be/rDI44Xhq7Tk

Feeling like that....For some reason Marina and the diamonds songs express my feelings so good

Enviado desde mi Moto G Play mediante Tapatalk

----------

